# Why do YOU believe in God?



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

What's your reason?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't have just one single reason, it's more like "that's just how it is". Or I guess you could say my own existence, is the reason. I experience myself as existing and yet it is also clear to me that there is a power greater than I, I call that power God. Even folks who call themselves atheists admit the existence of this higher power, they simply prefer to call it nature. 

So in my opinion, the only difference between me and an atheist is that an atheist suffers from more misconceptions about God than I do. But the existence of God is never in question, both of us agree that God (nature) exists we just disagree about our place in it.


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

Through spiritual experiences that I could not deny, I became an instant believer. I knew the spiritual world was real and Jesus was God.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

because of the bible prophecies that come true, 9/11 was predicted by Nastradamus and other prophets, plus I had paranormal experience that makes me believe in angels, I know someone who saw one


----------



## emmo7 (Jun 29, 2012)

Having belief in something which is as hard to comprehend and pin point as the concept of God and Gods Kingdom and that for God nothing is impossible, is truly difficult for us humans, especially with our nature of needing to understand something before we can believe it. Paradoxically, for me as an engineer who also likes to understand how things work, looks at eg. the brain and the extremely complex functions it carries out in little to know time - even just moving your arm around in a swirl and the instant computations your brain carries out. This, for me, is just some of the more tangible proof of God,along with the awesome world we live in. The less tangible is harder to grasp but I have found that if you can accept God into you life, you start to notice God more and more in little things and increasingly remark the presence of God which gradually removes the doubt. There is a necessity though to accept God into your life, I don't think it can happen without this acceptance.


----------



## ToMadeira (Oct 16, 2014)

I have always sort of believed in God but when I got into my late teens I started to think more about it and if it was believable. After a lot of thinking and some research I realised that that there must be an intelligent creator as it just does not make sense how all of everything can just be from a random cause of events etc and how we as humans work with our bodies and we have free will. Plus how other marvellous things work in our world too. I won't list them all as there are too many.  I think it's called the anthropic principle.

The fact that anything exists at all is a miracle.


----------



## emmo7 (Jun 29, 2012)

That's how I think about it too. Its one of those cases where the more you look the more you see. Most people buzz around all day taking everything for granted and not stopping to consider how intelligent, as you say, the world around us is and its creation. I find it helpful to stop now and again and take in the surrounds which also builds my faith - God is everywhere, whenever you actually take time and make a point to look.


----------



## ToMadeira (Oct 16, 2014)

emmo7 said:


> That's how I think about it too. Its one of those cases where the more you look the more you see. Most people buzz around all day taking everything for granted and not stopping to consider how intelligent, as you say, the world around us is and its creation. I find it helpful to stop now and again and take in the surrounds which also builds my faith - God is everywhere, whenever you actually take time and make a point to look.


I couldn't agree more. I then try to think how God was created and came into existence. 
What I believe is that God was never created otherwise he would not be a God, he has existed forever, I reckon that outside of our universe/dimension time is not like it is here. 
There is no beginning and there will be no end to Gods existence. This is really hard to make sense I know because we're so used to everything having a cause in our universe, but outside of it anything can be possible.

One other thing I believe is that God is existence, he is a part of everything, always has been, always will be and because of this there was never a moment and there will never ever be a moment where nothing exists.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> plus I had paranormal experience that makes me believe in angels, I know someone who saw one


I remember you were kind of talking about this in the Religion section. Could you go into more detail please?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

because of spiritual experiences


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

Because it says so in the bible and because I personally don't understand the science behind the natural world so it must be wrong.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

For several reasons.

1. Because of biblical historical evidence. There's more bible scriptures saved (more than 25.000) than any other book, and the scriptures are proven to be authentic and real.

2. Because of my faith/conviction and God's word. I have a strong faith with no doubt and I just love the bibllical message of Jesus and the religion it represents. Not only am I convinced God exists, God also convinced me by His power and love for me.

3. Because of my personal experiences. I felt/feel that God supports/loves me through His waves of grace/mercy/love/inspiration. I feel loved, protected, forgiven. I experience His blessings, those moments where He lifts me up when I fall. Miracles. I feel He strenghts me, and gives me hope when I feel down. There is no other who can forgive me of my sins also, so I have to go to Him.

4. Spiritual, physical and scientific reasons. For me creation makes the most sense. I believe in a Creator behind every created thing. I don't believe in accidents, chaos, chance, luck, that nothing creates everything, that order can come from chaos, that anything invisible doesn't exist... I believe in reasons and purposse behind this life and reasons to live. And those reasons science doesn't answer. God gives me a reason to live and love and forgive others (including my enemy) and Him, as myself. I see God in nature and not human. We didn't create all of this. But we use what is already created to create new things. Science has mostly explained the visible and physical world. They didn't know how the big bang got started, what was before it, what exists in other galaxies (or 95% of the unobservable universe), if there is a spiritual world, what the meaning or purpose of life is, how a living cell got created...


Also it's not only by faith we believe, but mostly because we have seen we believe. I could easily believe in God without having experienced Him. But experiencing Him has made it easier to believe and now I am convicted. The doubt has been taken away, and it's a wonderful feeling.


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

wmu'14 said:


> I remember you were kind of talking about this in the Religion section. Could you go into more detail please?


Maybe this is what he was referring to...
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/would-you-be-honored-or-creeped-out-437393/


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

sprinter said:


> Maybe this is what he was referring to...
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f36/would-you-be-honored-or-creeped-out-437393/


I do recommend he ask his brother and the friend for the complete truth. Even if fake, wouldn't change my belief in God and angels period.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

I need the constant insurance that yes things will turn better and I always have someone looking over me and protecting me.

But I really don't know how long that will last and whether if god even likes me.
I wonder if god ever gets upset and says "Why do you think like that, I worked so hard on you" when I'm hating myself.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

BreakMyFall said:


> I need the constant insurance that yes things will turn better and I always have someone looking over me and protecting me.
> 
> But I really don't know how long that will last and whether if god even likes me.
> I wonder if god ever gets upset and says "Why do you think like that, I worked so hard on you" when I'm hating myself.


God won't judge you, we judge ourselves and think we are never good enough. We are projecting our own insecurities and doubts on Him. He made you as you are so why would He condemn you? He just wants to help you, and wants only the best for you. God saves us from the guilt, shame and fear. He gives us freedom. I mean God tells us to 'love
ourselves as others'.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

God knows where we are. If we are trying to be like His Image, He'll help us out. He knows we are messed up, but as long as we follow Him, we are fine.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Royals said:


> God won't judge you, we judge ourselves and think we are never good enough. We are projecting our own insecurities and doubts on Him. He made you as you are so why would He condemn you? He just wants to help you, and wants only the best for you. God saves us from the guilt, shame and fear. He gives us freedom. I mean God tells us to 'love
> ourselves as others'.


Yeah I agree but it's what you said right now which makes me question about myself and gods existence. Honestly it makes me cry at times. I don't even know why god bothered creating me, I'm not good enough, never have and never will be.
If god really did exist, he wouldn't make me feel this way.
I want to love others but how can I if I don't love myself? Can god teach me how to?


----------



## Xian42 (Oct 27, 2014)

This is interesting, it's something I've struggled with the past 18 months or so. I would say I feel some sort of presence there - but yeah the reason I've been questioning these things the past year and a half is because I'm not sure whether that's just my imagination or not? Similar to the way I felt in the dark when I was a kid, like there might just be something there.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

BreakMyFall said:


> Yeah I agree but it's what you said right now which makes me question about myself and gods existence. Honestly it makes me cry at times. I don't even know why god bothered creating me, I'm not good enough, never have and never will be.
> If god really did exist, he wouldn't make me feel this way.
> I want to love others but how can I if I don't love myself? Can god teach me how to?


God just won't "help you." You can't expect something without first giving. He already gave his life for you, you are put on this earth to worship and tell others about him. He made everyone their own way and if you believe in God and pray and talk to him and ask him what it is you were put here for He will show you, He will help you. You just have to listen.


----------



## Xian42 (Oct 27, 2014)

BreakMyFall said:


> I don't even know why god bothered creating me, I'm not good enough, never have and never will be.
> If god really did exist, he wouldn't make me feel this way.
> I want to love others but how can I if I don't love myself? Can god teach me how to?


You are good enough my friend, we all deserve to be here  persevere, we can do amazing things with life. Taking one small step at a time will make a huge difference, and with each step you'll gain the confidence and energy to take the next. You're already good enough and you always will be, no matter what.


----------



## elpact (Oct 28, 2014)

i belive in god,i belive in "me" we are all one unity,one concious


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

BreakMyFall said:


> Yeah I agree but it's what you said right now which makes me question about myself and gods existence. Honestly it makes me cry at times. I don't even know why god bothered creating me, I'm not good enough, never have and never will be.
> If god really did exist, he wouldn't make me feel this way.
> I want to love others but how can I if I don't love myself? Can god teach me how to?


God loves you so much He created you. He gave you a chance to live! What a miracle and joy is that? What an opportunity! I am thankful everyday I am alive, because this life is given but is we're not promised tomorrow. God wants us to live as long as He allows. So make the best of it. God created us to have a relationship with us. He created us in His image so how can we ever be wrong? He is our loving Father who wants to reunite with Him. So this is done by listening to Him and following Him, His word. Yes we are not perfect, but we can strive to be. God thinks we are perfect though. Good the way we are. So we can find our identity and self in God. God is not to blame for our problems. He wants to set us free. But we have to be willing to ask for salvation, leave our sinful life behind, and become a new creation in Him. So, ask God you want to experience His love, promise Him to follow Him, ask Him to take away your sins and continue to work with Him. Built your faith and spirit. Circumstances and people have shaped us, it's not God's fault. We decide how we look at life and others. God wants to help and draw us to Him. So like the bible says we are able to 'overcome anything through Christ'. It's a process but Jesus will help. God teaches us how to 'love others as ourselves and Him'. So yes, through God and His help you can overcome anything, learn to love yourself and others


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Xian42 said:


> This is interesting, it's something I've struggled with the past 18 months or so. I would say I feel some sort of presence there - but yeah the reason I've been questioning these things the past year and a half is because I'm not sure whether that's just my imagination or not? Similar to the way I felt in the dark when I was a kid, like there might just be something there.


I'm feeling the same way too.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

I came from the other way around. First exposure was pre-school age sunday school. but I didn't fit in anywhere with lifelong SA so never had a churchgoing part of my life. At 18 and my early 20's I thought it was all science fiction. like we were aliens from another planet. After studying basic science (4 yr, 2yr pre-engineering) and then reading other books on the subject I realized science doesn't know squat about true origins of everything much less explain personal ordeals of the human condition. (also realizing most of psychology in "industry" is quackery). Then realizing sin and greed and inhumanity is so prevalent. why is it always this bad? why so much inequity, selfishness? Then I finally believed in the word of the Bible explains the conditions of life and the savior from sin and understood we are all born with original sin and doomed to the fires without forgiveness from the savior. 

Yet I have a hard time with faith. I believe in God and the Bible but not sure if all can be saved, and myself included being unworthy to the point of no return. Not sure if one is supposed to enjoy life, but rather endure a miserable life such as many prophets and disciples endured so much tortures and up to terrible deaths in their lives. I never had "spiritual" experiences although I've had feelings of "holy spirit" such as during Christmas celebrations, certain good days, sunrises or sunsets, some moments in time etc.


----------



## SADtg (May 29, 2014)

Why do I torture myself reading theese threads ? I need to stop.


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Royals said:


> God loves you so much He created you. He gave you a chance to live! What a miracle and joy is that? What an opportunity! I am thankful everyday I am alive, because this life is given but is we're not promised tomorrow. God wants us to live as long as He allows. So make the best of it. God created us to have a relationship with us. He created us in His image so how can we ever be wrong? He is our loving Father who wants to reunite with Him. So this is done by listening to Him and following Him, His word. Yes we are not perfect, but we can strive to be. God thinks we are perfect though. Good the way we are. So we can find our identity and self in God. God is not to blame for our problems. He wants to set us free. But we have to be willing to ask for salvation, leave our sinful life behind, and become a new creation in Him. So, ask God you want to experience His love, promise Him to follow Him, ask Him to take away your sins and continue to work with Him. Built your faith and spirit. Circumstances and people have shaped us, it's not God's fault. We decide how we look at life and others. God wants to help and draw us to Him. So like the bible says we are able to 'overcome anything through Christ'. It's a process but Jesus will help. God teaches us how to 'love others as ourselves and Him'. So yes, through God and His help you can overcome anything, learn to love yourself and others


You're right, "God created us to have a relationship with us." if God didn't, I wouldn't be here and I've gotta realise that and I cannot keep distancing myself from everything.
Your words are very kind indeed, I think I just need time to myself to get over things and I gotta stop succumbing to my evil thoughts.
I will find help through God and I will being to love myself and others, thank you .


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

Xian42 said:


> You are good enough my friend, we all deserve to be here  persevere, we can do amazing things with life. Taking one small step at a time will make a huge difference, and with each step you'll gain the confidence and energy to take the next. You're already good enough and you always will be, no matter what.


Thanks, that made my day, you're too kind 

I will definitely take your advice on board, thank you.


----------



## The Patriot (Nov 15, 2012)

Because The Heavenly Father, The Creator of All things, Almighty God has drawn me to him, no matter how many times I have tried to have self will and pull away afraid and have fought it for my own selfish reasons he has brought me back to him through faith and trust in My Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. 

I can't explain it, I have just felt his awesomeness upon me. God didn't come to me through the air conditioning vents, he didn't whisper anything to me or knock on my door, I just felt his presence and I seeked out God, through a relationship with his son Jesus Christ. 

I can't explain it any more, I didn't wake up one day and say oh there's God or hey I can see God in my window, nothing super happened to make me believe.


----------



## The Radiant Hero (Jul 20, 2014)

I believe you should never rely on luck in order to progress through life the way you want to. Instead, you should rely on your determination and skill in order to get through. 

This is why I believe in God. I just know God is and will continue to help me through tough hardships in life. He's not there to increase your luck, like a lot of people think. He's there to help, to guide you. Whatever happens in life, if I follow what God has commanded me to do, I believe I will go heaven; this life is a test, and I appreciate how God has made this test wonderful, as he has given us water, air, food, etc.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

BreakMyFall said:


> Yeah I agree but it's what you said right now which makes me question about myself and gods existence. Honestly it makes me cry at times. I don't even know why god bothered creating me, I'm not good enough, never have and never will be.
> If god really did exist, he wouldn't make me feel this way.
> I want to love others but how can I if I don't love myself? Can god teach me how to?


The negative thinking is from the enemy who wants to derail you from His purpose. Yes, God has a purpose for you. You are good enough, or He would not have appeared!

God does not want misery. I would read some Scripture to feed the soul.
Love yourself the way God loves you.


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Because he made me different. Point end....

I have the sense, why don't they?


----------



## BreakMyFall (Aug 2, 2014)

millenniumman75 said:


> The negative thinking is from the enemy who wants to derail you from His purpose. Yes, God has a purpose for you. You are good enough, or He would not have appeared!
> 
> God does not want misery. I would read some Scripture to feed the soul.
> Love yourself the way God loves you.


I just hijacked this thread haha sorry OP for that, think I'm just being a Doubting Tom :|

You've made me think and realise, thanks about that.


----------



## LunaBlitz (Nov 1, 2014)

I believe in God because of his love and the historical evidence. His love is the most powerful thing you can experience in your life. It is incredible and when you know it for yourself it makes you want to be even closer to him and do for him. The historical evidence is clear but the relationship with him is the biggest reason the history just helps boost it.


----------



## Eazi (Mar 27, 2013)

because I exist


----------



## OMGallthenamesaretaken (Nov 16, 2012)

My initial belief in God probably is because I was raised in the faith. But my reason for still believing is his forgiving nature. The core idea of Christianity is that as a Christian I should strive to be closer to God. I screw up all the dang time just like anyone else. But God loves me and forgives me for my wrongdoings. Because God is graceful I plan on trying for the rest of my life to be as God want me to be not matter how bad I suck at it.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Everything is so complex and yet they all come together so perfectly. You see it in nature and looking deeper into how it all functions makes you wonder if it truly happened by some small accident that is very improbable to have us exist here to begin with. Earth itself is aligned exactly as to how it should be in order for Earth to exist as it has. 

Personal experience is also a major factor for me. Many that I know people would be skeptic over and that's okay, I think I experienced them for a reason for me to not give up on believing, because I know that I would've been an atheist (an angry one at that) after having a long struggle on what to believe. Not to believe there's something greater than us or to narrow it down to either see what's in front of us and that's all or to believe a higher power has been behind it all is something that I cannot rest on for as long as I'm here being part of the whole circle. Why Science vs God when science is a microscope to view God's design and even then we only got to a very small portion of the whole picture? Thank God for us to have that capability, even if it's only been in the recent centuries for us to obtain such things. I just hope while taking advantage of such access of technology that we'll use it for the greater good that can convince us that there's more than just our own being and our own life over some strange accident that could've more chances than none to never happen.


----------



## bonin151 (Nov 19, 2014)

because life would be meaningless without God


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

Because I feel his presence and love all the time and because he has changed me in ways I could never have done myself.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

Eazi said:


> because I exist


Amen to this,

and plus what I've experienced with Him.


----------



## 7th.Streeter (May 11, 2011)

x Faceless x said:


> Because I feel his presence and love all the time and because he has changed me in ways I could never have done myself.


Could you explain the changes C =

))


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I used to have a bad temper that I tried for years to get rid of and it went away without me even trying after I started spending time with God. I'm also a lot more caring towards other people than I was. Just things like that. I've had many people comment on how different I've been since I started having a relationship with God.


----------



## Sirimiri (Mar 17, 2014)

Because He listened to me and has others reach out to me when I needed someone the most. Ever since I accepted God back again into my life, He has changed me for the best, though I still struggle, but that's just to make me stronger. With Him I am strong, and that is why I believe in God.


----------



## gnostikos (Nov 24, 2014)

because God is the ground of all being. He is that from which all thoughts arise. To quote Aristotle or Aquinas I always mix up the two He is the Prime Cause/Mover


----------



## peachypeach (Oct 9, 2014)

Why would you NOT question life? ESPECIALLY if you have anxiety.


----------



## riderless (Jul 21, 2013)

Human beings are disappointing. 
I need God to exist to make my life meaningful.
Otherwise all these daily trials feels pointless.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I was a thoughtless child. Not someone that considered other people much at all. Then one night I have a dream. In the dream I'm older and I have a young sister that I'm picking up from school. I look around at the other kids. Trying to gauge how she fits in with them. I'm overwhelmed by how concerned and protective I am about her. The thought of anyone hurting her is too much.

The teacher smiles at me and says everything is going well. I take my sister's hand and we walk out the door. The sky is black. It's raining. My dream ends before I can bring her home.

Later on I asked my mom some questions. I found out that she had an abortion. The guy didn't want her to have the kid.

The first time I felt love was for a sister I didn't know I had. Maybe her spirit was reaching out to me. Maybe we're connected.

That dream was when my world was opened up to something more. That's the first time I was more. Eventually I went to church. A lot of the most transcendent moments of my life happened with those people. But it wasn't what we believed but that we shared it together.

God is not something that belongs to religion. God is what you find in other people and in nature. It's that sacred and beautiful essence that makes everything more than you first realized. The unfathomable depths beneath the surface. Like a song that makes you feel things that you could never put into words. God shines through such absurd concepts as love and hope. Maybe that's why we can't quit them. Even when it gets hard to keep believing.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

CNikki said:


> Everything is so complex and yet they all come together so perfectly. You see it in nature and looking deeper into how it all functions makes you wonder if it truly happened by some small accident that is very improbable to have us exist here to begin with. Earth itself is aligned exactly as to how it should be in order for Earth to exist as it has.
> 
> Personal experience is also a major factor for me. Many that I know people would be skeptic over and that's okay, I think I experienced them for a reason for me to not give up on believing, because I know that I would've been an atheist (an angry one at that) after having a long struggle on what to believe. Not to believe there's something greater than us or to narrow it down to either see what's in front of us and that's all or to believe a higher power has been behind it all is something that I cannot rest on for as long as I'm here being part of the whole circle. Why Science vs God when science is a microscope to view God's design and even then we only got to a very small portion of the whole picture? Thank God for us to have that capability, even if it's only been in the recent centuries for us to obtain such things. I just hope while taking advantage of such access of technology that we'll use it for the greater good that can convince us that there's more than just our own being and our own life over some strange accident that could've more chances than none to never happen.


I would say much the same.


----------



## CNikki (Aug 9, 2013)

Not going to lie, it is hard to believe it sometimes. I can see why people want to believe in a creator when all else has failed for them... It fulfills the human instinct to believe and do things for a greater cause rather than to see things at face value and in the end not having it matter so much as to whether we do certain things or not. Religion has been used to gain control and destroy those who do not follow their ways of living...as it has been shown recently, unfortunately. That subject could be saved for another time.

Things have sort of shifted within the past few months for me. I don't know what to believe anymore. Sometimes I wish I did. But I guess for now we can just leave what is in front of us and see the beauty of it for what it presently is.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

The first reason that started my belief in God is that I want to go to Heaven. 

Another reason is in the bible it says people who believe in God, All things work together for the good. This comforts me and helps me not worry as much. 

The final reason is the fact that we are here, everything is here, and can breathe, walk around, mainly that humans are here with how high our intelligence is, makes believe that there must be God that created us. 

There has also been findings. I heard about a part of South America I believe that you can actually see where the floods of Noah's Ark times shaped the coast. 

There have been times where it really did feel like God was seeking revenge on wrongdoing throughout my life. 

I remember times where it felt like a higher power was punishing me when I would sin at times.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

skyisblue said:


> There have been times where it really did feel like God was seeking revenge on wrongdoing throughout my life.


This is interesting to me. Would you mind sharing your experiences? Or are they too personal?


----------



## Pernny (Nov 17, 2015)

I feel him and he comforts me when no one else will. And he always has a pleasant surprise for me.


----------



## findyourself (Aug 8, 2012)

I believe in God because of everything that exists. It is the weirdest thing to think about when you're deep in thought wondering how long existence can last. There is just too much in my mind for me to just be a creation of science. I always feel a presence up there while praying. This feeling doesn't come from atoms or science. It comes from my soul.

I also love God with all my heart and I've had prayers where I told him if my belief in him would cause me to die I would do so happily. 

That's why I feel so guilty and shameful when I sin. I sometimes skipped prayers because I dont know what to say to him but once my soul feels comforted in him again I talk to him like all the other times. 

I know I can never be completely sinless because I'll end up hurting myself and being miserable but I keep praying to God for strength to fight the sin. 

I'm a believer till the very end.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I was taught and shown the religion of Christianity as I was growing up. Going to church every Sunday. My parents enrolled me in a private Christian school. We can't be blamed for what we were taught to believe in.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Weird. I was raised as a Christian, and was one willingly until 21. But everytime I prayed, I was at church, or anything like that, all I felt around me was cold.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Synchronicity


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

livetolovetolive said:


> Synchronicity


----------



## Cherrycarmine (Apr 19, 2015)

Most of the people in my family are fairly spiritual (especially my mother and grandmother), so they were the ones I was influenced by the most.


----------



## 3fast5me (Dec 10, 2015)

NOTHING WILL ACTUAL MATTER, IF YOU DON'T BELIEVE IN GOD!!! Why do you do the things you do? Do they matter because YOU, AS A MORTAL HUMAN, THINK THEY MATTER?! If you don't believe in God. (Your Father) ˜If you die, and everyone else Who had memories of die, it's as if you never existed and didn't matter. The only who can give Your Life meaning, is God. But life is full sin, and Satan is the reason you have to even ask such a question. HE WANTS TO BRING EVERYONE ON Earth DOWN TO HELL!!! And people just don't listen or Haven't even heard of God, or his evidence. I hope i said it in a way you can understand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 3fast5me (Dec 10, 2015)

Now i sound like a Crazy person. I'm only 15-Years-old. So i can't tell you stories from memory, but their is one last thing you need to know... Satan's presence is everywhere, His army of demons that you cannot see nor hear Is every. Read the 'KingJames Bible' If you can't get one, buy one online. Emmanuel.TV(Youtube Channel) Will show you what i'm talking about.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SvanThorXx (Jun 27, 2014)

Because there must be a reason that heroin didn't kill me. I've overdosed three times. The fact that I am alive is nothing less than a miracle.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

I'm a firm believer in that you shouldn't believe, you should KNOW. And you cannot know without undeniable evidence to support claims.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

^ I do not know where you stand on this, but that is so in many cases.


----------



## skyisblue (Nov 7, 2014)

tea111red said:


> This is interesting to me. Would you mind sharing your experiences? Or are they too personal?


I am happy to share one of these experiences.

What I meant by God seeking revenge, I meant it seems God got revenge in a very extreme way on certain individuals that disrespected me and they also didn't take their lives seriously enough.

The first was a guy I knew from high school.

He was a very popular guy.

Football superstar, natural athlete.

He'd walk into the room and he would be a social butterfly and prettty much everyone loved him.

But during football season I was one of the bench players that never really played in games but in a blowout coach sent me out to play a snap.

When I reached the huddle the guy I was just talking about blew up and screamed profanity and said I didn't deserve to be on the field and tried to kick me out of the huddle and off the field.

He had a mean streak. During basketball season he would have a bad attitude. The coach didn't even let him play.

The kid tried to make me look bad in practice during basketball at least once.

there was another time he laughed a few times about how "I hadn't been laid." This happened in another instance too.

He was involved in more bullying instances with other kids. Once he was involved in the punching of the face of a kid. He didn't punch him but may as well have considering he helped escalate his friend into punching the kid. The kid who got punched was innocent. I saw the whole thing go down.

This kid, the one who bullied me and others, one night he decided to get messed up on drugs with his friend the kid I knew was killed. I'm not sure if his friend died or not.

Finally to my point, I feel God got back at this kid for me.

In a very sick way.

The main punishment was for the kid's life of sin.

Not just what he did to me, how lived his life. He was often a selfish jerk.

I was mad at God, but I see why God did what he did.

The kid was poisoning society.

He was going to keep doing things like he did to me to other people.

It had to stop.

The sad thing is the kid really wasn't that bad......it's just, he was bad enough and then he stopped caring about his life.

Too many sins, too many bad things.

What's crazy is at times I felt like we were partial friends as we would joke around on occasion.

I still consider him a friend.

RIP friend.

I forgive him and hope he is in Heaven.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

God is the source of life, we live because of God, so God is our reason for living.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Royals said:


> God is the source of life, we live because of God, so God is our reason for living.


That's sad. A lot of people are spiritual but they have many reasons to live. Just my opinion.


----------



## NuthinSimple (Jul 5, 2015)

Because it's convenient and I don't have the capacity to handle not knowing.

Duh.


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

eukz said:


> That's sad. A lot of people are spiritual but they have many reasons to live. Just my opinion.


Oh I have many reasons to live:






But God makes it all worthwhile since He is eternal, always loving, always faithful, He never dissapoints, and inspirational!


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

God is everything to me. My hope, my drive, my strength. I know how my life was before God and how it is now......I'm so grateful to be in His presence . Believing and trusting Him saved me.


----------



## Kalakotkas (Feb 15, 2018)

I don't, I was raised as catholic, but faith never gave me anything except blissful illusions that vanished in the light of my scientific education. 
I must say, sometimes I envy people that take comfort from faith, but there's no way to know whether there's a god or not and I'd rather stick to what physical reality offers.


----------



## Nick Attwell (Jun 16, 2014)

I don't lol

Evolution for me

On a lighter note:

God said to John 

"Come forth and you'll receive everlasting life"

John came fifth & won a toaster lol


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> God is everything to me. My hope, my drive, my strength. I know how my life was before God and how it is now......I'm so grateful to be in His presence . Believing and trusting Him saved me.


Yep, agreed. I know how my life was before Him. People say miracles don't exist, well I consider my personal transformation from unbeliever to believer to be a miracle. I've changed so much. I am so glad He entered my life and saved me from myself. I know God exists because I and countless others have been in His presence. He reveals Himself through all of creation.


----------



## Johnny Walker (Mar 10, 2017)

Because of the things that happened to me, it can not be just a coincidence. Something holy guides us throughout our journey.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ManInAShed said:


> Yep, agreed. I know how my life was before Him. People say miracles don't exist, well I consider my personal transformation from unbeliever to believer to be a miracle. I've changed so much. I am so glad He entered my life and saved me from myself. I know God exists because I and countless others have been in His presence. He reveals Himself through all of creation.


----------



## sad1231234 (Jul 10, 2016)

No, i believe in the flying spaghetti monster. Why? Because pasta is the best food, duuhh.


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

God is the creator of all things. Without him nothing exist. 

If there is no god. You wouldn't be here today.

God is fair.


----------



## Venus444 (Mar 21, 2018)

sad1231234 said:


> No, i believe in the flying spaghetti monster. Why? Because pasta is the best food, duuhh.


...but what if you're gluten free :crying:


----------



## LDSSupportHealer (Dec 20, 2017)

I like what you said, and believing in the LORD GOD is critical like you say but to me HE is the most human of us all and we are HIS children. Belief plus action = faith! When we are good HE will add upon our understanding of HIM and ourselves and HIS awesome world that HE built for us to grow and experience mortal life with. We need to follow our good hearts and love HIM, and our brothers and sisters all over the world and take care of each other now that we are like teenagers spiritually. Life is eternal and we need to stay with what's important and not get off track with things that are selfish. I want to love like GOD loves and that's what is important to me. We love what or who we serve and we need to focus on that. Always pray when things get tough and when you are thankful. The adversary is unfortunately a real spirit that tries to keep us from GOD and we need to read scriptures and pray and go to church to fight for our salvation on a constant basis. At the same time though when we do those good things we will appreciate life better, and the LORD GOD will help us feel better, and we'll be able to love each other better also.


----------



## ManInAShed (Dec 19, 2016)

SvanThorXx said:


> Because there must be a reason that heroin didn't kill me. I've overdosed three times. The fact that I am alive is nothing less than a miracle.


I can relate to that. If it wasn't for Jesus I'd be dead either from the drugs or by my own hand. I never planned on living past the age of 27 so I lived a completely self-destructive lifestyle. My conversion from who I was to who I am now is what I consider to be a miracle and is enough proof for me that God exists. Once you enter into a personal relationship with the one living God you don't turn back.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

ManInAShed said:


> Once you enter into a personal relationship with the one living God you don't turn back.


+1


----------



## Royals (Jul 20, 2012)

Because I am alive and totally transformed into a new creation. People's similar testimonies. The Bible. All art dedicated to, and created for God., all the martyrs who died to translate the Bible and weren't afraid to deny Jesus, personal experiences, miracles, blessings, detailed complex design around me, dreams, inspiration, religieous history, Christianity, faith/conviction, near death experiences...


----------

